# 21 Day DNP LOG 23 Years old Average fitness



## EnhancedNow23

Hello all,

This is my first ever log of any kind, So let me start off with some stats.

Gender: Male
Any previous Substances?: Clenbuterol for 2 weeks twice about 2 years ago
Age: 23
Height: 5"11
Weight: 196lbs
Waist: 34inch
BF: 16% (I can see some definition of abs and a online calculator has put me at this bf)
LBM: 169lbs

My goal here is to see how effective DNP is. This will be completely true with no fake information regarding how much i have actually lost. I used to go to gym about a year ago. Personal issues have stopped me going. I still do HiiT at home at least once a week to help keep my metabolism up. I dont eat healthy at all i generally dont like vegetables and hardly eat them. I tend to only eat breakfast and dinner. I have used online caloric calculators and i should be eating 2500 a day to maintain even though i believe i eat less. In the last year i have gained over 20lbs, But i know i have never looked leaner in my life than i do now, Always been kinda chubby but with a good amount of muscle just hidden. So im not sure how 20lbs has been gained but my bf% has gone down?

Amway on to the diet I will be aiming to eat around 1500 calories a day.
150-170G Protein
60G Fat
80G Carbs

The supplements i will be taking are as follows;
Vitamin C - 1000-3000mg a day
Vitamin E - 700-1000IU a day
ZMA (mainly for magnesium) - 1000-1500 a day
One good Multivitamin

I will also be drinking around 2-3 gallons of water (8-10 liters of water)

Each DNP Capsule is 200MG

Will update daily if people want me too.


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Day 1# Current Dosage: 200MG

I took one pill yesterday at about 2PM along with my other supplements

Felling slightly hotter, Thought i had a red rash on my chest but appears to just be a mark and has since gone.
Drinking alot of water as i have read its very important on dnp. Not sure if i should weigh my self every morning or at the end of this 3 week cycle?
Sleep was very difficult as i kept having to go to the bathroom every hour cause of how much water i have drank. Was sweating like crazy and since im in the UK and its freezing this time of year that must be the DNP working


----------



## Viduus

Curious to see how this goes. I’m nowhere near an expert but I’ll throw my 2cents in. (Trump is the last to really run it)

*standard disclaimer: why ingest a poison instead of adjusting your nutrition? Now that I’ve said it, we can ignore it.

From a lot of the learning I’ve done anything over 2 weeks seems to be pushing things health-wise.

Ive also heard of a few people having weird electrolyte issues after they’ve stopped using it. In both the cases it was older people prepping comps. No provable correlation but it’s a pattern I’ve been seeing.

On a side note, is your reason for not wanting to go to the gym something you’re open to sharing or getting help on? I’ll respect your privacy but it sounds like that’s something some of the board members might be able to help you with.


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Day 2# Current Dosage: 200MG


I should mention day 1 and day 2 are today which is day 2 as yesterday i didn't have the idea to do a DNP log so last nights sleep was this morning that i woke up covered in sweat 

So i have decided to space my supplements out during the day as i think it'll have a better effect than taking like 10 at once. I have taken my 200MG with food at around 10am. I feel slightly hotter not much of a difference though. I know it takes time to accumulate so hoping to see if i can handle sides at 200MG so i can move up. Going to do around 30 of cardio, Not HIIT just LISS type of cardio maybe walking not sure yet, But i want to help this process and do cardio everyday. My diet so far is on point and im happy about that.

Every 2 minutes my mouth gets dry and i have to drink ive never experienced anything like this. I could drink a whole cup of water and 5 mins later need another cup! Good job i have my 2.2 Liter jug with me i will try to fill it up and drink it all 5 times throughout the day.


----------



## NbleSavage

Welcome to UGB.

Lots of guys get the rash while on DNP - bit of benadryl usually clears it up if it doesn't go away on its own, and its a bit early for ye to have any reaction after just one capsule.

Couple tings...

First, for yer height / weight, 1500 cals seems low. Unless yer largely sedentary, I'd start with a TDEE calculation and consider keeping yer cals at maintenance in order to truly assess the effect of the DNP. THIS site sez yer near to 2200 cals at maintenance, if yer sedentary.

Next, just...why again ye want to muck about with DNP in the first place? While DNP isn't the 'instant death' that some will have ye believe, its not risk free either. With just the incorporation of a reasonable diet ye'll get good results - particularly at yer age. Yer stats aren't too bad and yer still in yer prime years for muscle growth - aside from just curiosity, I really dont see any need for DNP based on the intel ye shared. 

My $.02 - let the Bros here help ye with a diet, lets talk about what type of exercise ye can do given yer personal situation and leave the DNP out of it.


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Hello thanks for the advice,

I have a extremely stubborn body when it comes to loosing fat. I can gain muscle like its no ones business but fat wont leave my body. I have tried Keto, Intermittent Fasting, Low Carb, Low Fat, Even just 500 cal less and exercising my body is very stubborn. I believe DNP is hyped up to be dangerous if used IMPROPERLY im of the mind anything can be safe is used correctly, hell ive seen people injecting lethal snake poison and not dying because they either dilute it or slowly let their body get used to it. The reason is im just no where near a gym haha i live kind of in the country plus its easier to workout at home tbh. I will soon be moving to a city where there is a gym but that wont be for a few months.


----------



## EnhancedNow23

I really appreciate your advice, I will be getting my diet more in check and exercise more. But as of this moment a gym isnt a option. I dont drink or do party drugs or smoke or even drive. I really dont do alot of things that are far more deadly. I know its not the smartest thing to be doing but i wont ever take steroids im just tired of working months for very little results. I promise you i can eat 1500 cal and exercise and still not loose weight. Maybe i have a slow thyroid or my metabolism has been permanently slowed down by eating a few hundred calories less than maintenance for years not sure.


----------



## Viduus

I would advise getting your estrogen levels checked with some bloodwork. I had very slightly elevated levels and I believe it was the cause of me holding some extra water and fat. 

As soon as I got that in check my body responded.

On that note, are you retaining water? Could be more water and not fat.


----------



## Jin

Viduus said:


> I would advice getting your estrogen levels checked with some bloodwork. I had very slightly elevated levels and I believe it was the cause of me holding some extra water and fat.
> 
> As soon as I got that in check my body responded.
> 
> On that note, are you retaining water? Could be more water and not fat.



*advise

dammit you’re smart.


----------



## Viduus

Jin said:


> *advise
> 
> dammit you’re smart.



When I was scrolling paste the quote I notice that. Then saw your massage /s 

Seriously though, grammar and spelling has always been my biggest regret in school. POB is teaching me.


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Viduus said:


> I would advise getting your estrogen levels checked with some bloodwork. I had very slightly elevated levels and I believe it was the cause of me holding some extra water and fat.
> 
> As soon as I got that in check my body responded.
> 
> On that note, are you retaining water? Could be more water and not fat.



I will get that checked out soon thank you, Im sure its fat but definitely a decent amount of water aswell. How did you fix your estrogen levels? What did the doctors do for you?


----------



## Jin

EnhancedNow23 said:


> I will get that checked out soon thank you, Im sure its fat but definitely a decent amount of water aswell. How did you fix your estrogen levels? What did the doctors do for you?



Get your thyroid checked too. One of the only reasons why the “rules don’t apply to you” (ie cant lose fat) would be hypothyroid.


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Jin said:


> Get your thyroid checked too. One of the only reasons why the “rules don’t apply to you” (ie cant lose fat) would be hypothyroid.



Will get it checked out after cycle


----------



## Viduus

When you’re ready, let us know. We’ll tell you what tests will covert thyroid and E levels. When you post your results we can tell you what might help.

Personally I don’t want to play a role in you diving in and crashing your e2 without getting bloodwork. DNP folks are another level of crazy


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Viduus said:


> When you’re ready, let us know. We’ll tell you what tests will covert thyroid and E levels. When you post your results we can tell you what might help.
> 
> Personally I don’t want to play a role in you diving in and crashing your e2 without getting bloodwork. DNP folks are another level of crazy



We are very crazy haha  Would a blood test on DNP mess it up?


----------



## Gibsonator

what are you going to do when your dnp run ends and you gain back the weight you lost on the cycle? then adress your nutrition and training? not tryin to be a dick just keepin it real dude


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Gibsonator said:


> what are you going to do when your dnp run ends and you gain back the weight you lost on the cycle? then adress your nutrition and training? not tryin to be a dick just keepin it real dude



Typically from the logs i have read the weight wont come back its not like some crazy diet where you **** you ur metabolism, I will keep my diet the same and keep the weight off hopefully. If im wrong then the log is here i will keep it updated


----------



## Gibsonator

EnhancedNow23 said:


> Typically from the logs i have read the weight wont come back its not like some crazy diet where you **** you ur metabolism, I will keep my diet the same and keep the weight off hopefully. If im wrong then the log is here i will keep it updated



ok, best of luck, just know the only way to truly get where you want to be is with a long term consistent diet that works for you and hard work in the gym


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Gibsonator said:


> ok, best of luck, just know the only way to truly get where you want to be is with a long term consistent diet that works for you and hard work in the gym



Thats very true sir. :32 (1):


----------



## Viduus

EnhancedNow23 said:


> We are very crazy haha  Would a blood test on DNP mess it up?



I wouldn’t trust anything while on DNP and maybe even a little while after. It messes with things at a pretty low level and god only knows how your body’s feedback systems respond.

If money wasn’t a problem I’d test it during and after for the sake of science but that’s just me.


----------



## ShiftieGears

The rules apply to everyone.  Weight loss is mostly diet.  lots of people with weight problems claim they cant lose even when they starve themselves but soon as they check into a clinic where someone else is controlling their food intake, they lose weight. Keep a food log then post it.  I bet we can point out things that are hurting progress.  Need to learn to eat vegetables too... are you still in the "yummy" phase?  Its not really necessary to drink gallons and gallons of water while on DNP, too much of that can hurt you too.


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Viduus said:


> I wouldn’t trust anything while on DNP and maybe even a little while after. It messes with things at a pretty low level and god only knows how your body’s feedback systems respond.
> 
> If money wasn’t a problem I’d test it during and after for the sake of science but that’s just me.



I get you brother.


----------



## EnhancedNow23

ShiftieGears said:


> The rules apply to everyone.  Weight loss is mostly diet.  lots of people with weight problems claim they cant lose even when they starve themselves but soon as they check into a clinic where someone else is controlling their food intake, they lose weight. Keep a food log then post it.  I bet we can point out things that are hurting progress.  Need to learn to eat vegetables too... are you still in the "yummy" phase?  Its not really necessary to drink gallons and gallons of water while on DNP, too much of that can hurt you too.



What do you mean yummy phase? Yh I'm gonna slow down on the water a little but I do find I'm drinking a ton more when before I kinda of had to make myself drink water. At work in the kitchen tonight got pretty hot I generally feel hotter but I don't think 200mg is enough for me I feel no side effects, plus is the fat burning even active at 200? It's kind of a low dose. Also to note I'm very stubborn with drugs like codeine dosent affect me at all I'm one of the 8% or something. No form of pill painkiller works on me at all hardly any drugs work for me, I think I'm just intolerant to a lot.


----------



## Viduus

Read Trumps logs. Think he regretted the times he went over 200 or 250. Well built guy.


----------



## Straight30weight

Viduus said:


> Read Trumps logs. Think he regretted the times he went over 200 or 250. Well built guy.


Haven’t seen him around lately


----------



## Spongy

How much cake do you have on hand?


----------



## Viduus

Straight30weight said:


> Haven’t seen him around lately



Or HollywoodCole.... both ran DNP.


----------



## Straight30weight

Viduus said:


> Or HollywoodCole.... both ran DNP.


Uh oh..........


----------



## Gibsonator

Straight30weight said:


> Uh oh..........



dun dun dunnnnnn....


----------



## ShiftieGears

EnhancedNow23 said:


> What do you mean yummy phase?


Means you only eat food thats yummy and don't like eating pussy


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Nah i can control my cravings, whats wrong with eating pussy? If you dont do it some other guy will  Ill try find their threads.


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Day 3# Current Dosage: 200MG


Just had my first ever DNP capsuel without any food so hopefully it gets absorbed better, as i dont feel it working too much really. According to a DNP chart i found on some forums i should have roughly 405MG of DNP with the half life of the last one still in my system i have read 100MG equates to 10% increase in metabolism so i should have a 40% increase? . Keeping protein high and fat high eating under 80G of carbs a day 100G max. Felt a little carb craving for some chips (im a chef) apart from that its all good feel slightly hotter but its nice as its freezing in the UK at this time of year. Still feel thirsty and have the urge to always drink. So far have not weighed myself i will wait till 1 week has passed.


----------



## NbleSavage

Spongy said:


> How much cake do you have on hand?



Asking the questions that matter.


----------



## Trump

Straight30weight said:


> Haven’t seen him around lately



You missed me &#55357;&#56856;


----------



## Trump

Few things to add to this after reading it from personal experience. Don’t go above 200-250mg on your first run unnecessary and fcking aweful. Secondly if your still thirsty no matter how much water you drink then it’s your electrolytes that need increasing. And lastly if your not going to train or diet afterwards then why bother cause the fat will be back.


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> Few things to add to this after reading it from personal experience. Don’t go above 200-250mg on your first run unnecessary and fcking aweful. Secondly if your still thirsty no matter how much water you drink then it’s your electrolytes that need increasing. And lastly if your not going to train or diet afterwards then why bother cause the fat will be back.



Thank you much appreciated, so it's day 3 no sides at all no yellow pee or any of that, I'm not sure if it's affecting me at all was thinking of upping to 400mg tomo, I eat low carbs so maybe that's why, but tonight I had kind of cheat meal, had lot of protein but had some carbs but still less than 150g for someone almost 200lbs. Thoughts on this? And I will continue diet and exercise afterwards


----------



## Trump

EnhancedNow23 said:


> Thank you much appreciated, so it's day 3 no sides at all no yellow pee or any of that, I'm not sure if it's affecting me at all was thinking of upping to 400mg tomo, I eat low carbs so maybe that's why, but tonight I had kind of cheat meal, had lot of protein but had some carbs but still less than 150g for someone almost 200lbs. Thoughts on this? And I will continue diet and exercise afterwards


 
I functioned pretty normal on 250mg per day and I was in Africa when I upped it to 500mg for 2 days think days 8 and 9 it wasn’t nice. I ate healthy but didn’t try and eat low carb I honestly don’t think it will matter. I think I lost about half 1.5 per day over all on both runs. Both was in Africa one I upped the dose and one I didn’t and ran them both around the same length and results where same for both


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> I functioned pretty normal on 250mg per day and I was in Africa when I upped it to 500mg for 2 days think days 8 and 9 it wasn’t nice. I ate healthy but didn’t try and eat low carb I honestly don’t think it will matter. I think I lost about half 1.5 per day over all on both runs. Both was in Africa one I upped the dose and one I didn’t and ran them both around the same length and results where same for both



Ah okay so your saying upping dosage for you didn't give you any more substantial results?


----------



## Viduus

EnhancedNow23 said:


> Ah okay so your saying upping dosage for you didn't give you any more substantial results?



Read his log. “Wasn’t so nice” might be a little sugar coated lol.

Never mind. Just read his first reply and your quick dismissal of his advice.

You sure your stuff is real?


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Viduus said:


> Read his log. “Wasn’t so nice” might be a little sugar coated lol.
> 
> Never mind. Just read his first reply and your quick dismissal of his advice.
> 
> You sure your stuff is real?



100% sure best supplier in the UK, I'll stick with 7 days then up dose and try having a few more carbs to see if I feel the heat


----------



## Trump

EnhancedNow23 said:


> 100% sure best supplier in the UK, I'll stick with 7 days then up dose and try having a few more carbs to see if I feel the heat



Is it TM 100mg tabs your using?


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> Is it TM 100mg tabs your using?



Nope it's procured with onions


----------



## Trump

EnhancedNow23 said:


> Nope it's procured with onions



Never heard of it so I doubt it’s the 100% best supplier in the uk. I only ever heard of the one reputable supplier and I researched the shit out of it and used there other products first


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> Never heard of it so I doubt it’s the 100% best supplier in the uk. I only ever heard of the one reputable supplier and I researched the shit out of it and used there other products first



Haha I'm talking in riddles as to not give away source but onions is a way to procure it, let's just say it's the strongest in the world as it dosent just come from the UK go to reddit and look for r/onion forum.


----------



## Trump

EnhancedNow23 said:


> Haha I'm talking in riddles as to not give away source but onions is a way to procure it, let's just say it's the strongest in the world as it dosent just come from the UK go to reddit and look for r/onion forum.



What are you comparing it too for it to be the best in the world??


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Day 4# Current Dosage: 200MG




Just had my DNP upon waking in a fasted state with my ZMA tablet. Walked for around 40 mins yesterday was sweating quite a lot I think this is some signs it's showing effect but read some other logs 200MG usually doesn't give people a shit ton of side effects. So plan is day 1-7 200MG, 8-15 400MG, 16-21 200MG . Going to try some football later to see if a small amount of exercise gets me sweaty as claimed. It's almost negative temperature here so defiantly shouldn't be sweating wearing a tshirt outside. So far diet ok point did have a slight cheat meal yesterday, got most of my protein and fast. Had almost no carbs all day so had a burger and chips, or some protein and carbs. Felt slightly hotter after but not enough to warrant me believing my body is sensitive to DNP. Weight coming in 3 days let's see what I weight


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> What are you comparing it too for it to be the best in the world??



Just my experience with drugs, street drugs even those made by friends fall in comparison to certain sources. I have had years with this and I truly believe these sources are the best for anything in the world. Again can't say to much but as everyone here has DNP or knows where to get it. Shouldn't be a issue, if you really wanna know PM me


----------



## Trump

EnhancedNow23 said:


> Just my experience with drugs, street drugs even those made by friends fall in comparison to certain sources. I have had years with this and I truly believe these sources are the best for anything in the world. Again can't say to much but as everyone here has DNP or knows where to get it. Shouldn't be a issue, if you really wanna know PM me



I don’t want to know don’t plan on buying anymore any time soon was jus curious about the best in the world comment. You don’t plan on using recreational drugs while on dnp do you?


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> I don’t want to know don’t plan on buying anymore any time soon was jus curious about the best in the world comment. You don’t plan on using recreational drugs while on dnp do you?



Nope haha not completely stupid, I don't even drink alcohol at all, to be honest Im dedicated on this, no late nights no partying in hot clubs I have a date I'd like to be lean for, so no drug mixes.


----------



## EnhancedNow23

EnhancedNow23 said:


> Nope haha not completely stupid, I don't even drink alcohol at all, to be honest Im dedicated on this, no late nights no partying in hot clubs I have a date I'd like to be lean for, so no drug mixes.



Date as in like day not a random girl haha


----------



## Trump

Viduus said:


> Read his log. “Wasn’t so nice” might be a little sugar coated lol.
> 
> Never mind. Just read his first reply and your quick dismissal of his advice.
> 
> You sure your stuff is real?



ha ha just read this yeh that is a sugar coated comment it was fckin horrible


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> ha ha just read this yeh that is a sugar coated comment it was fckin horrible



Well see soon I hope to be proved wrong haha 400MG in 3 days  you ever thought about doing a 3rd DNP run?


----------



## Trump

EnhancedNow23 said:


> Well see soon I hope to be proved wrong haha 400MG in 3 days  you ever thought about doing a 3rd DNP run?



No reason too i used it as a crutch to get to a point and I won’t me letting myself get out of hand again. You blood levels don’t peak till about day 9 and I think it’s about 670mg when it does if I remember correctly. I would hold out till then, if your going to run it for 21 days there is no need to rush into upping your dose. Your going to have a huge crash in energy at the week mark


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> No reason too i used it as a crutch to get to a point and I won’t me letting myself get out of hand again. You blood levels don’t peak till about day 9 and I think it’s about 670mg when it does if I remember correctly. I would hold out till then, if your going to run it for 21 days there is no need to rush into upping your dose. Your going to have a huge crash in energy at the week mark



True thank you for the knowledge


----------



## Trump

EnhancedNow23 said:


> True thank you for the knowledge



No problem, if i was you I would stay at 200mg and ride out the 21 days or as long as you can handle it


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> No problem, if i was you I would stay at 200mg and ride out the 21 days or as long as you can handle it



really? I honestly don't feel a lot of sides and people including you report large amount of fat loss I hope I'm not the exception I'm in a calorie deficit and have done LISS cardio most days. I will wait till the 7th day mark then weigh myself. The only thing I notice is I drink a lot but I'm pissing a lot of it out, I thought the fat was supposed to turn into energy/heat and water was supposed to replace fat till a week after then the water weight will go but if I'm pissing most of it out how am I retaining water?.


----------



## Trump

EnhancedNow23 said:


> really? I honestly don't feel a lot of sides and people including you report large amount of fat loss I hope I'm not the exception I'm in a calorie deficit and have done LISS cardio most days. I will wait till the 7th day mark then weigh myself. The only thing I notice is I drink a lot but I'm pissing a lot of it out, I thought the fat was supposed to turn into energy/heat and water was supposed to replace fat till a week after then the water weight will go but if I'm pissing most of it out how am I retaining water?.



I pissed at least every 20 minutes for the whole cycle and every hour through the night, just keep your water up and your electrolytes. DNP will dehydrate your organs while retaining water subcutaneously. Electrolytes and water where my only supplements on my second run with the electrolytes i was taking over double the first and it was a lot smoother.


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> I pissed at least every 20 minutes for the whole cycle and every hour through the night, just keep your water up and your electrolytes. DNP will dehydrate your organs while retaining water subcutaneously. Electrolytes and water where my only supplements on my second run with the electrolytes i was taking over double the first and it was a lot smoother.



Perfect thanks mate, what's your best source of electrolytes, not sure I'll get enough through food but water replenishes electrolyte could go with lucozade but wouldn't trust the amount of sugar I'd be drinking.


----------



## Gibsonator

Here ya go
View attachment 6692


----------



## Trump

EnhancedNow23 said:


> Perfect thanks mate, what's your best source of electrolytes, not sure I'll get enough through food but water replenishes electrolyte could go with lucozade but wouldn't trust the amount of sugar I'd be drinking.



I used myproteins own powder off there sire 5.99 i think and i still got some left. If not sugar free luczade sport


----------



## Jin

Trump said:


> I used myproteins own powder off there sire 5.99 i think and i still got some left. If not sugar free luczade sport



Get your protein off a sire, do you?

kinky.


----------



## Trump

Jin said:


> Get your protein off a sire, do you?
> 
> kinky.



Ha ha your an arse hole


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> I used myproteins own powder off there sire 5.99 i think and i still got some left. If not sugar free luczade sport



yeah got all my other supps from there. While u were on the cycle did u do any cardio? Or was DNP that effective you didn't need too


----------



## Trump

EnhancedNow23 said:


> yeah got all my other supps from there. While u were on the cycle did u do any cardio? Or was DNP that effective you didn't need too


 Trained as normal regarding the weights and if I remember correctly I was doing cardio 2 but not huge amounts just 15-20 mins end of gym session


----------



## Jin

Trump is a ****ing beast and he busted his ass on the dnp cycle and ever since.  THE greatest long term results after someone comes to UG to run a log on Dnp. 

You wont get his results because you aren’t putting in the effort he has. But his advice is valuable and I suggest you listen and implement a strategy to use the dnp as a jump off to long term change rather than a one time weight loss spree. 

Good luck.


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> Trained as normal regarding the weights and if I remember correctly I was doing cardio 2 but not huge amounts just 15-20 mins end of gym session



Perfect, I do a daily cardio so should be good in that regard.


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Jin said:


> Trump is a ****ing beast and he busted his ass on the dnp cycle and ever since.  THE greatest long term results after someone comes to UG to run a log on Dnp.
> 
> You wont get his results because you aren’t putting in the effort he has. But his advice is valuable and I suggest you listen and implement a strategy to use the dnp as a jump off to long term change rather than a one time weight loss spree.
> 
> Good luck.



Thats very impressive but mate bars are set to be raised, if I listened to everyone who said there's no point in doing that someone's better id be so depressed  we'll you can't say that, I read his log he said he didn't track macros on the first cycle. I do. He's just said he did 15-20mins cardio, I'm doing around 1hr LISS everyday. So I don't know where your getting this "your not making a effort" attitude from. I ask a lot of questions because he has more expericence and you guys collectively know a lot and I can learn. I ask because id rather someone who's been through it give me some answers then a dead DNP log that's 4 years old. It is definitely not a one off weight loss tool. Thank you for the luck Though.


----------



## Trump

Wow thanks mate, means a lot coming from someone like yourself 




Jin said:


> Trump is a ****ing beast and he busted his ass on the dnp cycle and ever since.  THE greatest long term results after someone comes to UG to run a log on Dnp.
> 
> You wont get his results because you aren’t putting in the effort he has. But his advice is valuable and I suggest you listen and implement a strategy to use the dnp as a jump off to long term change rather than a one time weight loss spree.
> 
> Good luck.


----------



## Viduus

Jin’s not trying to insult you, just push you. Sure you can just run DNP or you can do what you said and raise the bar. 



EnhancedNow23 said:


> I used to go to gym about a year ago. Personal issues have stopped me going.


What kind of weight training are you doing at home? Nobody here thinks going to the gym does anything. Obviously it’s the resistance training. Can you flip tires at home? Get power blocks etc? (Maybe you already do)



EnhancedNow23 said:


> I dont eat healthy at all i generally dont like vegetables and hardly eat them. I tend to only eat breakfast and dinner.


Get your diet in check too! Don’t be average. You seem open and honest which is why people are jumping in to try and help. Now’s not the time to switch and say you’re doing everything you can. What’s the diet plan after the DNP? How do you keep progressing? Keep raising the bar  

(Raising the bar is a great documentary too)


----------



## Gibsonator

seriously nobody got the idiocracy reference? jesus


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Viduus said:


> Jin’s not trying to insult you, just push you. Sure you can just run DNP or you can do what you said and raise the bar.
> 
> 
> What kind of weight training are you doing at home? Nobody here thinks going to the gym does anything. Obviously it’s the resistance training. Can you flip tires at home? Get power blocks etc? (Maybe you already do)
> 
> 
> Get your diet in check too! Don’t be average. You seem open and honest which is why people are jumping in to try and help. Now’s not the time to switch and say you’re doing everything you can. What’s the diet plan after the DNP? How do you keep progressing? Keep raising the bar
> 
> (Raising the bar is a great documentary too)



I get you, had a shit day so not the best to hear what was said but I understand I seem naive to you guys and that's fine  I've got benches and weights and pull up bars I have got a few wooden logs that are quite heavy I'm working my way towards lifting and throwing them. I have to admit I don't usually like the taste of vegetables but I am starting to enjoy having them most meals and enjoying not eating like shit haha I hope I'm doing everything I can I want to do at least 2 hours of cardio everyday but I feel like I will waste away my muscle if I do. Too much of a deficit. Diet afterwards is not counting Macros as I'm doing now or calories as I'm not a athlete or professional body builder and I want to be able to enjoy my life (not saying those who count calories aren't, if you enjoy that type of thing) but eating healthy and getting my protein healthy fats and not too many carbs, basically cutting all the shit out. I will occasionally get a takeaway or have some cake I don't want to live like I'm in prison but yeah diet after will be more important then it was before, also I hardly drank water before less than a litre I just never like the taste or just never felt the need to drink where as now I love it, can't get enough. Even if DNP fails I believe I will have a brighter future then I did before so at least I have gotten something from it.


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Also what would be your guys opinion on a whole day of fasting?. I used to intermittent fast and study's show fasting once a week is healthy. Would this eat up some muscle or do you think it would be okay?

thanks guys


----------



## metsfan4life

Read thru "most" of the log as I love DNP. Trump and some others have really hit home on a lot of input and put a lot out there that is perfect information. Stick to it. I love DNP, my sweet spot is 600mg/day. I have a pain in the ass type of body situation but finding what really works for you is where it takes time. Run the DNP as you have it now and keep on and if you really want to try something towards the end, up it to 400mg for the last portion depending on what amount of pills you have left that way you can get an idea. If you run it right, you arent going to have any issues with some weight loss but the biggest take away is to learn the body how YOU react on it as well as continuing to progress further here out without the DNP and come back to it in the future.


----------



## Viduus

Gibsonator said:


> seriously nobody got the idiocracy reference? jesus



Haven’t seen it. Adding to my list!


----------



## Trump

Gibsonator said:


> seriously nobody got the idiocracy reference? jesus



Nope sorry


----------



## Viduus

EnhancedNow23 said:


> I get you, had a shit day so not the best to hear what was said but I understand I seem naive to you guys and that's fine  I've got benches and weights and pull up bars I have got a few wooden logs that are quite heavy I'm working my way towards lifting and throwing them. I have to admit I don't usually like the taste of vegetables but I am starting to enjoy having them most meals and enjoying not eating like shit haha I hope I'm doing everything I can I want to do at least 2 hours of cardio everyday but I feel like I will waste away my muscle if I do. Too much of a deficit. Diet afterwards is not counting Macros as I'm doing now or calories as I'm not a athlete or professional body builder and I want to be able to enjoy my life (not saying those who count calories aren't, if you enjoy that type of thing) but eating healthy and getting my protein healthy fats and not too many carbs, basically cutting all the shit out. I will occasionally get a takeaway or have some cake I don't want to live like I'm in prison but yeah diet after will be more important then it was before, also I hardly drank water before less than a litre I just never like the taste or just never felt the need to drink where as now I love it, can't get enough. Even if DNP fails I believe I will have a brighter future then I did before so at least I have gotten something from it.



I think 99% of your issue is your views on nutrition. Awesome work finding a way to get some resistance training in. 

Most cardio that yoi should do is 30min and not every day. (Some guy higher for very specific reasons) Use the extra time to lift.

F*ck vegetables. You don’t really need them, use Metamucilor or oats to get your fiber. Fruits are pointless and vegies give you fiber and vitamins. As long as you get those elsewhere, you’re good. (I still add fresh bell peppers to my eggs)

Nutrition is about the AMOUNT you eat more then anything. You can get lean eating cake.  You can get fat eating chicken and rice. Being able to measure and judge the amount is critical since your brain will ALWAYS trick you into getting the surplus it wants.

Eating clean has a secondary benefit of not making you feel like crap. Eat clean then go back to McDonald’s, you’ll instantly feel sluggish. The main reason is to know how much of what you’re putting in your body.

Fasting sucks. It works because it helps create a deficit but so does 6 planned meals a day. The main thing is compliance. Find a method that makes you easily stick to your target calories. When Spongy had me eating 6 meals a day, I was so tired of eating the last thing I wanted was a snack.

Now I can eyeball a chicken breast or steak and know how many ounces it is. You recognize how many calories sneak in on the oil those “healthy vegies” were just cooked in.  You get the point!

Note: Please break long text into paragraphs so we can all read it easier. You’ll get better responses.


----------



## Trump

EnhancedNow23 said:


> Also what would be your guys opinion on a whole day of fasting?. I used to intermittent fast and study's show fasting once a week is healthy. Would this eat up some muscle or do you think it would be okay?
> 
> thanks guys



**** fasting it’s an all around shit idea or should I say I love food so much that the sound of fasting to me sounds shit


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> **** fasting it’s an all around shit idea or should I say I love food so much that the sound of fasting to me sounds shit



true the cravings are real


----------



## EnhancedNow23

metsfan4life said:


> Read thru "most" of the log as I love DNP. Trump and some others have really hit home on a lot of input and put a lot out there that is perfect information. Stick to it. I love DNP, my sweet spot is 600mg/day. I have a pain in the ass type of body situation but finding what really works for you is where it takes time. Run the DNP as you have it now and keep on and if you really want to try something towards the end, up it to 400mg for the last portion depending on what amount of pills you have left that way you can get an idea. If you run it right, you arent going to have any issues with some weight loss but the biggest take away is to learn the body how YOU react on it as well as continuing to progress further here out without the DNP and come back to it in the future.



thank you for the support and advice. Will be updating as days go on.


----------



## metsfan4life

EnhancedNow23 said:


> true the cravings are real



For me, the cravings came strong towards the end. That is when I know its time to start getting off the run. Soon as the hunger monster starts kicking my ass and I start snacking, its time to come off. Otherwise, I just put myself in danger due to consistently riding the low blood sugar train


----------



## Trump

EnhancedNow23 said:


> true the cravings are real



sibutramine 10mg a day sorted my cravings out


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Day 5# Current Dosage: 200MG

Only diffrence I notice from Normal is being thirstier than normal and if I don't drink every hour at least my piss turns yellow so I know my body's working a bit harder than usual, sweating when doing any simple task. I have just taken my morning dose on a empty stomach again. I weighed myself I now weigh 194 a whole whopping 2lbs in 5 days  not sure why DNP doesn't appear to give same effect on me as most people. Eating carbs does get me slightly hotter. Mirror change looks like a very slight loss. But not the 1lb a day people are claiming perhaps 400MG will be better as there are not really any sides now so I should be able to feel them. I'm going to start walking every day 30-60minutes I will be dripping with sweat I will be loosing this stubborn fat. Diet yesterday was not too good. Infect I prob ate 300-400 cal less than I was supposed to. Won't happen again. I will weigh on the 7th day


----------



## EnhancedNow23

metsfan4life said:


> For me, the cravings came strong towards the end. That is when I know its time to start getting off the run. Soon as the hunger monster starts kicking my ass and I start snacking, its time to come off. Otherwise, I just put myself in danger due to consistently riding the low blood sugar train



yeah i'll look for the signals


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> sibutramine 10mg a day sorted my cravings out



im going to try to control without any more supps.


----------



## Trump

I think you have already convinced yourself your going to 400mg per day. 

So I will advise accordingly, when you increase to that double dose try and work it around a few days off work so you can sit and do **** all.

Also get your electrolytes bought and some Benadryl (in the uk it’s over the counter nytol one a day, same drug 50mg). And be prepared for a difference of night and day. 

Also just so you know your true weight loss can only be confirmed approx 10 days after your last dose



EnhancedNow23 said:


> Day 5# Current Dosage: 200MG
> 
> Only diffrence I notice from Normal is being thirstier than normal and if I don't drink every hour at least my piss turns yellow so I know my body's working a bit harder than usual, sweating when doing any simple task. I have just taken my morning dose on a empty stomach again. I weighed myself I now weigh 194 a whole whopping 2lbs in 5 days  not sure why DNP doesn't appear to give same effect on me as most people. Eating carbs does get me slightly hotter. Mirror change looks like a very slight loss. But not the 1lb a day people are claiming perhaps 400MG will be better as there are not really any sides now so I should be able to feel them. I'm going to start walking every day 30-60minutes I will be dripping with sweat I will be loosing this stubborn fat. Diet yesterday was not too good. Infect I prob ate 300-400 cal less than I was supposed to. Won't happen again. I will weigh on the 7th day


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> I think you have already convinced yourself your going to 400mg per day.
> 
> So I will advise accordingly, when you increase to that double dose try and work it around a few days off work so you can sit and do **** all.
> 
> Also get your electrolytes bought and some Benadryl (in the uk it’s over the counter nytol one a day, same drug 50mg). And be prepared for a difference of night and day.
> 
> Also just so you know your true weight loss can only be confirmed approx 10 days after your last dose



Thank you, when it comes to any drug my body tends to be resistant, so I am a bit skeptical also I have 3 weeks off from work hence the cycle I wanted to make sure I can do it properly so I'm at home incase I need anything. 

Yeah 10 days after but don't most people including you, see some decent changes in the mirror? 

Maybe it's too soon it's only been 5 days, we will see by the end hopefully people can read from start to finish this log and my slight disbelief I will loose this stubborn fat. To loosing a decent amount 10 days after last capsule.


----------



## EnhancedNow23

What's the benadryl for? I have no trouble sleeping? If it's the heat thing then if you class 80 or less carbs a low carb diet then I shouldn't have a lot of any side effects of the heat? I sleep like a baby even during this cycle another reason I'm itching for the 7th day so I can increase to 400


----------



## Trump

The Benedryl is for any rashes or allergies that can occur at anytime during your cycle. Even people in there 4th or 5th run have all of a sudden had a bad reaction and come out in hives. You should of had this on hand from day 1 if you did your research. Same as the electrolytes should already be on hand if your showing this poison the respect it demands



EnhancedNow23 said:


> What's the benadryl for? I have no trouble sleeping? If it's the heat thing then if you class 80 or less carbs a low carb diet then I shouldn't have a lot of any side effects of the heat? I sleep like a baby even during this cycle another reason I'm itching for the 7th day so I can increase to 400


----------



## Trump

As for the heat of you think your not going to burn like the devils arse hole after a curry then your mistaken


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> As for the heat of you think your not going to burn like the devils arse hole after a curry then your mistaken



haha much appreciated advice


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Day 6# Current Dosage: 400MG

ok so today is my first day at 400MG. I hopped on the scale this morning I'm down 3lbs in 6 days. I'm looking in mirror I appear slightly more vascular and looks like the top of my body is leaner, abs and bottom half of waist don't appear any different. A little bit annoyed at the effective ness of DNP at 200mg or me.

i know I will loose a lot of weight on the scale afterwards but in all honestly I want to burn fat and drop bf and acc look lean. I'm not bothered if I drop 20lbs if I don't look lean then there was no point. I think 400MG will suit me more.

I just took the first pill. I've been lighting weights and getting very sweaty doing the slightest thing. I've also been doing a cardio for 30 mins a day everyday so a little annoyed at the progress as I'm being very aggressive in my attempt, low cals + cardio + DNP in 1 week I should be able to see clear diffrencese in the mirror :/

will take next capsuel at lunch with food


----------



## Trump

good to see you following advice, your never going to look good on dnp not a chance it’s a fact. 3lb in 6 days is not a small amount at all you can double that once the water goes. Hopefully you will be ok at 400mg but get a thermometer and keep an eye on your temp. If you go above 100 try getting your body cooled down with a fan or opening all your windows. Don’t forget your electrolytes for **** sake I can’t tell you how important this as is the benedryl 



EnhancedNow23 said:


> Day 6# Current Dosage: 400MG
> 
> ok so today is my first day at 400MG. I hopped on the scale this morning I'm down 3lbs in 6 days. I'm looking in mirror I appear slightly more vascular and looks like the top of my body is leaner, abs and bottom half of waist don't appear any different. A little bit annoyed at the effective ness of DNP at 200mg or me.
> 
> i know I will loose a lot of weight on the scale afterwards but in all honestly I want to burn fat and drop bf and acc look lean. I'm not bothered if I drop 20lbs if I don't look lean then there was no point. I think 400MG will suit me more.
> 
> I just took the first pill. I've been lighting weights and getting very sweaty doing the slightest thing. I've also been doing a cardio for 30 mins a day everyday so a little annoyed at the progress as I'm being very aggressive in my attempt, low cals + cardio + DNP in 1 week I should be able to see clear diffrencese in the mirror :/
> 
> will take next capsuel at lunch with food


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> good to see you following advice, your never going to look good on dnp not a chance it’s a fact. 3lb in 6 days is not a small amount at all you can double that once the water goes. Hopefully you will be ok at 400mg but get a thermometer and keep an eye on your temp. If you go above 100 try getting your body cooled down with a fan or opening all your windows. Don’t forget your electrolytes for **** sake I can’t tell you how important this as is the benedryl



Got thermometer right next to me  don't worry I'm getting them today haha. I thought so since glycogen gets depleted I'm gonna look flat, I think 400 will be okay for me I truly believe size has nothing to do with it, your a much bigger man than me muscle wise and prob height wise but DNP just dosent affect me as strong. We'll see thanks for the continued support means a lot,

Read on one log about 2-3 days after last pill you should get a lot of carbs in, I used to carb cycle and it did help to loose weight. Did you do anything like that? Or kept diet exactly the same also after you finished did u have any cheat meals? Or infact did you cheat at all while on DNP?


----------



## Trump

Mate I have said before I was working outside in Africa on both runs and functioned normally and trained hard each night after a 12 hour shift. With the exception of sweat and thirst I was fine no problems. 

I ate clean ish but no low carb I ate as much as I wanted at meal times and only took subutramine for sugar cravings. 

I have read about carb depleting prior to cycle which I never did and I read about carb loading after which I never did either. After the cycle I just ate healthy and trained hard.

cheating is inevitable in my mind at some point you will see a dohnut and eat the ****er then for the next 2 hours you will burn like ****. 

Seriously reconsider upping the dose until day 9 when your blood levels are sancturated



EnhancedNow23 said:


> Got thermometer right next to me  don't worry I'm getting them today haha. I thought so since glycogen gets depleted I'm gonna look flat, I think 400 will be okay for me I truly believe size has nothing to do with it, your a much bigger man than me muscle wise and prob height wise but DNP just dosent affect me as strong. We'll see thanks for the continued support means a lot,
> 
> Read on one log about 2-3 days after last pill you should get a lot of carbs in, I used to carb cycle and it did help to loose weight. Did you do anything like that? Or kept diet exactly the same also after you finished did u have any cheat meals? Or infact did you cheat at all while on DNP?


----------



## Trump

Grenada carb killa protein bars as well I was eating them when I got cravings. Helped with the urge and also didn’t cause excess heat due to them only having about 5g of carbs I think. You can buy them in Asda last I looked


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> Mate I have said before I was working outside in Africa on both runs and functioned normally and trained hard each night after a 12 hour shift. With the exception of sweat and thirst I was fine no problems.
> 
> I ate clean ish but no low carb I ate as much as I wanted at meal times and only took subutramine for sugar cravings.
> 
> I have read about carb depleting prior to cycle which I never did and I read about carb loading after which I never did either. After the cycle I just ate healthy and trained hard.
> 
> cheating is inevitable in my mind at some point you will see a dohnut and eat the ****er then for the next 2 hours you will burn like ****.
> 
> Seriously reconsider upping the dose until day 9 when your blood levels are sancturated



I just eat some fruit if I get carb cravings, Yh I walked past some birthday cake yesterday took all my strength not to eat it. 

Sorry friend my minds made up, 400MG today but I did wait the recommended time it says 5 days till you can up dose it's day 6 but if it's too much I can always go back down to 200mg


----------



## Trump

Another option is to take your 200mg every 16 hours this will work out 300mg a day a little bit less of a jump


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> Grenada carb killa protein bars as well I was eating them when I got cravings. Helped with the urge and also didn’t cause excess heat due to them only having about 5g of carbs I think. You can buy them in Asda last I looked



I got some protein bread and pasta from my protein I snack on, just 2 slices of toast 30g protein and a some carbs and unsalted nuts for fats that's about it I try to keep myself busy so I don't eat everything in sight


----------



## Trump

You can lead a horse to water but you can’t make it drink. Good luck



EnhancedNow23 said:


> I just eat some fruit if I get carb cravings, Yh I walked past some birthday cake yesterday took all my strength not to eat it.
> 
> Sorry friend my minds made up, 400MG today but I did wait the recommended time it says 5 days till you can up dose it's day 6 but if it's too much I can always go back down to 200mg


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> You can lead a horse to water but you can’t make it drink. Good luck



Thank you thrump


----------



## Viduus

EnhancedNow23 said:


> if I don't look lean then there was no point. I think 400MG will suit me more.





EnhancedNow23 said:


> a little annoyed at the progress as I'm being very aggressive in my attempt, low cals + cardio + DNP in 1 week I should be able to see clear diffrencese in the mirror :/



Thoughts like these are most likely why you weren’t getting results through diet. It’s been less then one week. Things take time, even with DNP. Trump mentioned not knowing your final amount until well after you stop. If you’ve lost 6lbs instead of the usual 2lbs per week, you’ve lost at 3x the usual rate. That’s not nothing.

You should be treating the first run as an experiment to understand how your body handles things. 1) Do you drop the extra weight after? (Maybe you don’t) 2) do your electrolytes get out of whack in a manageable dose? 3) Is your stuff even real. 4) You might be fine on a higher dose like MG4L but work up to it. 

You might want to even consider two shorter runs spaced out that you can play with. Normally I’ve seen it said that a second run has a diminishing return but you could do a short “safe” run to figure out how your body handles it. Take time off then repeat at the higher dose. I don’t think it’s the higher dose anyone has an issue with, just your eagerness to do it without abandon


----------



## metsfan4life

^^^^^ very good advice


----------



## Trump

Your fighting a losing battle, he set out to do it his way and nothing will change his mind. He will just have to learn from his own mistakes. Not heard from him since his second dose??



Viduus said:


> Thoughts like these are most likely why you weren’t getting results through diet. It’s been less then one week. Things take time, even with DNP. Trump mentioned not knowing your final amount until well after you stop. If you’ve lost 6lbs instead of the usual 2lbs per week, you’ve lost at 3x the usual rate. That’s not nothing.
> 
> You should be treating the first run as an experiment to understand how your body handles things. 1) Do you drop the extra weight after? (Maybe you don’t) 2) do your electrolytes get out of whack in a manageable dose? 3) Is your stuff even real. 4) You might be fine on a higher dose like MG4L but work up to it.
> 
> You might want to even consider two shorter runs spaced out that you can play with. Normally I’ve seen it said that a second run has a diminishing return but you could do a short “safe” run to figure out how your body handles it. Take time off then repeat at the higher dose. I don’t think it’s the higher dose anyone has an issue with, just your eagerness to do it without abandon


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> Another option is to take your 200mg every 16 hours this will work out 300mg a day a little bit less of a jump



The caps are 200 how would I half it? I don't have any other caps, would I just put it in water?


----------



## Trump

Taking them every 16 hours instead of every 24 should increase your daily dose to 300mg I think 



EnhancedNow23 said:


> The caps are 200 how would I half it? I don't have any other caps, would I just put it in water?


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Viduus said:


> Thoughts like these are most likely why you weren’t getting results through diet. It’s been less then one week. Things take time, even with DNP. Trump mentioned not knowing your final amount until well after you stop. If you’ve lost 6lbs instead of the usual 2lbs per week, you’ve lost at 3x the usual rate. That’s not nothing.
> 
> You should be treating the first run as an experiment to understand how your body handles things. 1) Do you drop the extra weight after? (Maybe you don’t) 2) do your electrolytes get out of whack in a manageable dose? 3) Is your stuff even real. 4) You might be fine on a higher dose like MG4L but work up to it.
> 
> You might want to even consider two shorter runs spaced out that you can play with. Normally I’ve seen it said that a second run has a diminishing return but you could do a short “safe” run to figure out how your body handles it. Take time off then repeat at the higher dose. I don’t think it’s the higher dose anyone has an issue with, just your eagerness to do it without abandon



Yeah most likely, Its been a 1 week today im gonna compare some pics i have. If i said i lost 6LBS that was a mistake i meant to say 3lbs. Your completely right in your opinion i most likely should but as i said at the very start i have a date thats about 3 weeks away and i really need some weight loss by then


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Day 7# Current Dosage: 400MG

Second day on 400MG 100% felt it after i took first 400MG yesterday. Got hot felt the out of breathlessness had some carbs and felt the effects. So my stuff is real unless there is another yellow compound that has them effects. I did some light cardio for 20 minutes and felt it alot. Every night i have been sweating right before bed because i do exercises late at night and i end up being drenched at night. But this night i decided not to do any exercise at night and see if i had the sweats and i did, my sheets were drenched i found it hard to get back asleep on cold wet sheets.

Im still down only 3lbs it hasn't moved in a couple days. I think i look slightly leaner in the mirror still eating right i haven't ****ed up yet, still exercising right with a decent amount of cardio 30-60 mins of LISS each day. Not really sure what else to put i know its working im seeing a little bit of definition in places i hadn't seen it before. Not sure why only 3lbs in a week i understand the weightloss at the end i really do but only 3lbs in a week?


----------



## Trump

Take your last dose 10 days prior to the date you want to look good 



EnhancedNow23 said:


> Yeah most likely, Its been a 1 week today im gonna compare some pics i have. If i said i lost 6LBS that was a mistake i meant to say 3lbs. Your completely right in your opinion i most likely should but as i said at the very start i have a date thats about 3 weeks away and i really need some weight loss by then


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> Take your last dose 10 days prior to the date you want to look good



Yeah ill try that.


----------



## Jin

EnhancedNow23 said:


> Yeah most likely, Its been a 1 week today im gonna compare some pics i have. If i said i lost 6LBS that was a mistake i meant to say 3lbs. Your completely right in your opinion i most likely should but as i said at the very start i have a date thats about 3 weeks away and i really need some weight loss by then



The only way losing a couple of weeks worth of fat is going to do you any extra good on your date is if it gives you more confidence. 

Unless you think your date is so shallow that 10lbs will make or break the outcome. 

Getting in shape for a date or a week of vacation will work until those things are over. Then what? 

I haven't read the entire thread but hopefully you have/will decide to make a lifestyle change rather than a small foray into looking a bit better for a couple weeks. 

It’s far more satisfying.


----------



## Trump

You need to stop weighing yourself it is giving you a false idea of what’s going on. For some people you see the weight drop daily however I have read logs where people gained weight on some days. You being blinkered by the scale is the sole reason that you have ignored everyone’s advice. I wouldn’t even look in the mirror, your going to end up on a gram a day if you keep upping it cause the scale says only 3lb



EnhancedNow23 said:


> Day 7# Current Dosage: 400MG
> 
> Second day on 400MG 100% felt it after i took first 400MG yesterday. Got hot felt the out of breathlessness had some carbs and felt the effects. So my stuff is real unless there is another yellow compound that has them effects. I did some light cardio for 20 minutes and felt it alot. Every night i have been sweating right before bed because i do exercises late at night and i end up being drenched at night. But this night i decided not to do any exercise at night and see if i had the sweats and i did, my sheets were drenched i found it hard to get back asleep on cold wet sheets.
> 
> Im still down only 3lbs it hasn't moved in a couple days. I think i look slightly leaner in the mirror still eating right i haven't ****ed up yet, still exercising right with a decent amount of cardio 30-60 mins of LISS each day. Not really sure what else to put i know its working im seeing a little bit of definition in places i hadn't seen it before. Not sure why only 3lbs in a week i understand the weightloss at the end i really do but only 3lbs in a week?


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Jin said:


> The only way losing a couple of weeks worth of fat is going to do you any extra good on your date is if it gives you more confidence.
> 
> Unless you think your date is so shallow that 10lbs will make or break the outcome.
> 
> Getting in shape for a date or a week of vacation will work until those things are over. Then what?
> 
> 
> I haven't read the entire thread but hopefully you have/will decide to make a lifestyle change rather than a small foray into looking a bit better for a couple weeks.
> 
> It’s far more satisfying.



Nope i have confidence but there will be alot of pictures take that will be important in my life and i want to look my "best" nothing wrong with that i dont think. Sorry its a date like a day in the future not a date like a girl haha i have a girlfriend. Keep the exercise going and the diet till i can get myself in a gym then finding what type of body i want and maintaining. It most definitely will be more satisfying.


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> You need to stop weighing yourself it is giving you a false idea of what’s going on. For some people you see the weight drop daily however I have read logs where people gained weight on some days. You being blinkered by the scale is the sole reason that you have ignored everyone’s advice. I wouldn’t even look in the mirror, your going to end up on a gram a day if you keep upping it cause the scale says only 3lb



Right no more weighing from here on out  Just gonna take my doses do my exercises and my mirrors at the door in my bedroom so i will have to look at that lol. Ill weight after i have stopped.


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Day 8# Current Dossege: 400MG

Can hardly sleep any night as I'm get extremely sweaty during the night. Still got diet on point, it's day 3 of 400MG so I should have roughly 810MG I'm definitely feeling this drug now, and can see why people take it very serious (I always did) I feel internally hot but not hot to the touch. Sex is very hard my heart races after a minute and I look like I just got out the shower after 3 mins or so. Told GF it's gonna be a little while till I'm back to normal.

Don't have the DNP smell coming off my body or bright yellow pee. Was wondering If a normal carb diet would work the same or if low carb truely is best. I take one at about 7-8am then one around 12-1pm.
everythings working so far. Haven't stepped on scale and gf says I've lost a little but not really noticeable but propress is progress


----------



## Trump

Eating carbs will help you feel better just don’t go overboard. If your body temp is normal that is a sign that your body is coping with the extra heat and that’s a good sign. Keep them fluids and electrolytes up and if you feel it’s too much do not hesitate to stop. My first run was planned for 21 days and I cut it short at 10 days after upping my dose for 2 days. Don’t force it 



EnhancedNow23 said:


> Day 8# Current Dossege: 400MG
> 
> Can hardly sleep any night as I'm get extremely sweaty during the night. Still got diet on point, it's day 3 of 400MG so I should have roughly 810MG I'm definitely feeling this drug now, and can see why people take it very serious (I always did) I feel internally hot but not hot to the touch. Sex is very hard my heart races after a minute and I look like I just got out the shower after 3 mins or so. Told GF it's gonna be a little while till I'm back to normal.
> 
> Don't have the DNP smell coming off my body or bright yellow pee. Was wondering If a normal carb diet would work the same or if low carb truely is best. I take one at about 7-8am then one around 12-1pm.
> everythings working so far. Haven't stepped on scale and gf says I've lost a little but not really noticeable but propress is progress


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> Eating carbs will help you feel better just don’t go overboard. If your body temp is normal that is a sign that your body is coping with the extra heat and that’s a good sign. Keep them fluids and electrolytes up and if you feel it’s too much do not hesitate to stop. My first run was planned for 21 days and I cut it short at 10 days after upping my dose for 2 days. Don’t force it



Thanks for the advice mate was that the first DNP log or the second I'm going to read yours again


----------



## Trump

My first log, also the DNP in your system now is over 1000 mg I think you would be at 810mg in 3 days @400mg but you already had 520mg in your system xxx



EnhancedNow23 said:


> Thanks for the advice mate was that the first DNP log or the second I'm going to read yours again


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> My first log, also the DNP in your system now is over 1000 mg I think you would be at 810mg in 3 days @400mg but you already had 520mg in your system xxx



a okay thank you.


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> My first log, also the DNP in your system now is over 1000 mg I think you would be at 810mg in 3 days @400mg but you already had 520mg in your system xxx



See in your first post you lost i think 10lbs in the first week or something closer, Thats why i was obsessed with the scale in down 4lbs in a week and im at a higher dose that u were and count calories should be around 500 deficit maybe more. Oh well we will see at the end.


----------



## Trump

I work 12 hour days at a physical job then hit the gym hard for an hour afterwards. Also I didn’t drop much post dnp, everyone is different. Plus this was in Africa I had to change my clothes a minimum is twice a day due to the sweat. Your also 16% body fat I was more like 26%+ at I think 117kg so there is a huge difference in what I had to lose and yourself 



EnhancedNow23 said:


> See in your first post you lost i think 10lbs in the first week or something closer, Thats why i was obsessed with the scale in down 4lbs in a week and im at a higher dose that u were and count calories should be around 500 deficit maybe more. Oh well we will see at the end.


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> I work 12 hour days at a physical job then hit the gym hard for an hour afterwards. Also I didn’t drop much post dnp, everyone is different. Plus this was in Africa I had to change my clothes a minimum is twice a day due to the sweat. Your also 16% body fat I was more like 26%+ at I think 117kg so there is a huge difference in what I had to lose and yourself



AH okay yeah yours makes alot more sense now, 12 hour days and hard gym is alot.


----------



## Viduus

Trump said:


> I work 12 hour days at a physical job then hit the gym hard for an hour afterwards. Also I didn’t drop much post dnp, everyone is different. Plus this was in Africa I had to change my clothes a minimum is twice a day due to the sweat. Your also 16% body fat I was more like 26%+ at I think 117kg so there is a huge difference in what I had to lose and yourself



Maybe my memory is playing tricks on me but I don’t remember you ever being 26%? Maybe high teens... I always remember you being pretty jacked.


----------



## Trump

That was my guess nothing tested. I would put me in high teens now



Viduus said:


> Maybe my memory is playing tricks on me but I don’t remember you ever being 26%? Maybe high teens... I always remember you being pretty jacked.


----------



## Jin

Trump said:


> That was my guess nothing tested. I would put me in high teens now



Yeah, you were never near 25%


----------



## Trump

Don’t mean to highjack his thread but this is beginning and end of journey 12 months apart Aug 2017-Aug 2018


----------



## Viduus

Either high teens or your fat stores look like muscle bellies. Lucky bastard


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Yeah no way your 26% more like 17/18/19 you can see some ab definition on the right picture.


----------



## EnhancedNow23

And no your not jacking the thread I normally only post one update. A day so go ahead and use this for DNP related talk


----------



## Trump

Ha ha was a few more things taken during that 12 months than DNP



EnhancedNow23 said:


> And no your not jacking the thread I normally only post one update. A day so go ahead and use this for DNP related talk


----------



## Trump

I disagree I am sure I in my 20’s on that fat bastard pic 



Viduus said:


> Either high teens or your fat stores look like muscle bellies. Lucky bastard


----------



## Gibsonator

Trump said:


> I disagree I am sure I in my 20’s on that fat bastard pic



yea but pic on left 14- 15%. lookin good brutha. 
Enhanced23, like trump said, his results were not just from dnp runs, and his diet/training is on another level...


----------



## Trump

Thanks Gibs



Gibsonator said:


> yea but pic on left 14- 15%. lookin good brutha.
> Enhanced23, like trump said, his results were not just from dnp runs, and his diet/training is on another level...


----------



## Viduus

Trump said:


> I disagree I am sure I in my 20’s on that fat bastard pic



Not to keep going with it but possibly very low twenties. Either way, you’re a good case for the OP to try and emulate.


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Gibsonator said:


> yea but pic on left 14- 15%. lookin good brutha.
> Enhanced23, like trump said, his results were not just from dnp runs, and his diet/training is on another level...


 Yeah that's what I have heard


----------



## EnhancedNow23

I had my first carb meal in 8 days I'm going to see if I get the heat waves like is told, maybe I have got Wack stuff and it's all bunk. But I'm way below my calories for today. So had a little carb meal only like 40g carbs max.

This little experiment will prove to myself that it's real shit could be w placebo after all because, 4lbs might be a change to my new diet, and more extreme cardio changes. I have been in the same room with the same temperature for a hour so if that changes after this meal I'll let you guys know. Abs and cardio today 

ill take advice from anyone with experinece 100% but I don't want to follow anyone perfectly as I know my body pretty well and I want this to be a detailed log for the future of someone else is in my position and feels like they have the same kinda body and exercise routine as me, what they can expect from a 2/3 week DNP run

So far very happy I moved up to 400MG, I was thinking of getting t3 but I've read it pretty much would do the opposite of helping me and my body on a DNP run.

Just a question for people, who's done clen? And what as your experience I see people taking clen and DNP in my earlier foolish days I decided to take clen. Never again &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Trump

Clen side effects for me was worse than 250mg DNP. Heart raced, anxiety through the roof, cramps in random places like my neck and lost **** all. I am confident after you have ten days post dnp you will see a decent drop in weight. Just ride it out now, you can weigh yourself just not every day like before just do it once a week



EnhancedNow23 said:


> I had my first carb meal in 8 days I'm going to see if I get the heat waves like is told, maybe I have got Wack stuff and it's all bunk. But I'm way below my calories for today. So had a little carb meal only like 40g carbs max.
> 
> This little experiment will prove to myself that it's real shit could be w placebo after all because, 4lbs might be a change to my new diet, and more extreme cardio changes. I have been in the same room with the same temperature for a hour so if that changes after this meal I'll let you guys know. Abs and cardio today
> 
> ill take advice from anyone with experinece 100% but I don't want to follow anyone perfectly as I know my body pretty well and I want this to be a detailed log for the future of someone else is in my position and feels like they have the same kinda body and exercise routine as me, what they can expect from a 2/3 week DNP run
> 
> So far very happy I moved up to 400MG, I was thinking of getting t3 but I've read it pretty much would do the opposite of helping me and my body on a DNP run.
> 
> Just a question for people, who's done clen? And what as your experience I see people taking clen and DNP in my earlier foolish days I decided to take clen. Never again &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Viduus

To be clear, I didn’t mean to copy him 100%. Everybody is different and we all know we have to figure our own bodies out. I’m just pointing out his experience is a good “roadmap” for you as you tweak things for yourself.

Even though it doesn’t directly apply there’s forum members like “Bigdog” that I looked to for inspiration when I was losing weight. Some of these guys have done things that are mind blowing.


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> Clen side effects for me was worse than 250mg DNP. Heart raced, anxiety through the roof, cramps in random places like my neck and lost **** all. I am confident after you have ten days post dnp you will see a decent drop in weight. Just ride it out now, you can weigh yourself just not every day like before just do it once a week



yeah bro I get you, clen made me feel like steroids I got in the gym with so much energy and strength. The heart racing was annoying I could feel my whole body move when I was lying still. DNP sides 100% better. Wish I never did clen tbh and fat loss is not what people say it is. 

I'm sitting here boiling off that little amount of carbs, I'm very confident I will drop that weight aswell. I can see muscle definition in new places no one else can but I look at myself a lot (mirror in my bedroom) I can see new things definitions coming and that was only 200mg for 5 days. I'll weigh myself on the 14th but not be bothered if it's higher or lower than now. 

Just want to say thank you for all the help guys, none of you have to take the time out of your day to answer questions I have. I appreciate it and I hope even if my log dosent help anyone in the future, your guys answer deffo will.


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Viduus said:


> To be clear, I didn’t mean to copy him 100%. Everybody is different and we all know we have to figure our own bodies out. I’m just pointing out his experience is a good “roadmap” for you as you tweak things for yourself.
> 
> Even though it doesn’t directly apply there’s forum members like “Bigdog” that I looked to for inspiration when I was losing weight. Some of these guys have done things that are mind blowing.



I'll check out his thread, never heard of him I'm new but I'll go check it out thank you, and yeah I'm listinging to trump and using all the logs I've read as guidence/ a roadmap to success. 

P.S to who ever told me to get my retro gem checked out thank you I will after this has ended, I think I have the most stubborn fat in the world haha.

Im gonna post a average day food intake in a few minutes Any pointers I'm missing out on would anyone be able to point me in the right direction thank you.


----------



## Viduus

If you’re serious, don’t post an average day. Use MyFitnessPal  and track absolutely everything for a few days. 

95% of the time the lack of fat loss is due to your brain sneaking things in. Butter on your toast. Milk in your protein shakes. Extra sugary barbecue sauce. You’ll record chicken & rice but forget to account for oil the chicken is fried in.

You took the time to figure out the formula for your blood levels of DNP over X days. Put that same mental energy into meal prepping and tracking your cals. It’ll become second nature and you’ll hit your goals faster then you can imagine. 

Well maybe not as fast as you’re hoping for results but you get my point


----------



## Trump

This is is what he needs to do when coming off DNP while on it as long as you don’t eat everything in sight your will lose body fat no matter what. 

It is possible to out eat DNP from what I have read, one guy tried it and out ate it until about 750mg a day once he got to that dose there was nothing he could do to out eat the stuff. Retarded experiment but I guess he had a reason



Viduus said:


> If you’re serious, don’t post an average day. Use MyFitnessPal  and track absolutely everything for a few days.
> 
> 95% of the time the lack of fat loss is due to your brain sneaking things in. Butter on your toast. Milk in your protein shakes. Extra sugary barbecue sauce. You’ll record chicken & rice but forget to account for oil the chicken is fried in.
> 
> You took the time to figure out the formula for your blood levels of DNP over X days. Put that same mental energy into meal prepping and tracking your cals. It’ll become second nature and you’ll hit your goals faster then you can imagine.
> 
> Well maybe not as fast as you’re hoping for results but you get my point


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Viduus said:


> If you’re serious, don’t post an average day. Use MyFitnessPal  and track absolutely everything for a few days.
> 
> 95% of the time the lack of fat loss is due to your brain sneaking things in. Butter on your toast. Milk in your protein shakes. Extra sugary barbecue sauce. You’ll record chicken & rice but forget to account for oil the chicken is fried in.
> 
> You took the time to figure out the formula for your blood levels of DNP over X days. Put that same mental energy into meal prepping and tracking your cals. It’ll become second nature and you’ll hit your goals faster then you can imagine.
> 
> Well maybe not as fast as you’re hoping for results but you get my point



Okay will try that. Just water when I do protein shakes hahah


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> This is is what he needs to do when coming off DNP while on it as long as you don’t eat everything in sight your will lose body fat no matter what.
> 
> It is possible to out eat DNP from what I have read, one guy tried it and out ate it until about 750mg a day once he got to that dose there was nothing he could do to out eat the stuff. Retarded experiment but I guess he had a reason



Really? You can out eat DNP that's crazy, very stupid experiment


----------



## Trump

Read another thread somewhere where 2 guys ate what they wanted and drank beer every night and still lost fat. Not something you want to try but it gives you an idea of the potency of the poison 



EnhancedNow23 said:


> Really? You can out eat DNP that's crazy, very stupid experiment


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> Read another thread somewhere where 2 guys ate what they wanted and drank beer every night and still lost fat. Not something you want to try but it gives you an idea of the potency of the poison



Thats imcredible and to think I thought it wouldn't work and I'm exercising doing carding on a low carb diet and in a deficit hahaha.

I'll try find it, I've heard it's not possible and you can out eat DNP but I'd like to see the log where they did. If they could utilise how DNP helps is loose weight and mess about with it to find a safer way. You kind of have a weight loss pill. I know it'll never happen so I'll stick with this poison.


----------



## Trump

Drug companies make billions from fat unhealthy people. You actually think they want to make something like dnp safe with the same results. There would be no fat people in the world and they would lose all that profit. 



EnhancedNow23 said:


> Thats imcredible and to think I thought it wouldn't work and I'm exercising doing carding on a low carb diet and in a deficit hahaha.
> 
> I'll try find it, I've heard it's not possible and you can out eat DNP but I'd like to see the log where they did. If they could utilise how DNP helps is loose weight and mess about with it to find a safer way. You kind of have a weight loss pill. I know it'll never happen so I'll stick with this poison.


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> Drug companies make billions from fat unhealthy people. You actually think they want to make something like dnp safe with the same results. There would be no fat people in the world and they would lose all that profit.



Yeah I know mate, that's why they will never. Every patient at a doctors is a customer if doctors fixed people they wouldn't pay for more medicine.


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Day 9# Current Dosage 400MG

Today I can see the diffrence! It's incredible I can see a lot more definition. I thought I had fake shit for awhile. No stepped on scale but I'm looking leaner 100% in 9 days and I don't count the first like 4 as I don't 200MG done anything for me. I think 400 is my sweet spot infact I still don't have any sides except sweating during workouts/walking/sleeping/ doing anything remotely in the realm of cardio.

Been very busy today not eaten a huge amount will most likely get less than 1500 cal today. But the progress is looking good. I'm gonna stay on 400MG till I run out of pills. Instead of going down to 200 as that dosent do anything and I want of this as soon as possible not to add another week. But it's been a good journey so far day 9 and still going strong! 

Im not sure if it's just my body but people say 400 feels like hell and stuff. I honestly forget I'm on this most days. Yes I'm hot if I eat carbs but I'm on a low carb diet. Apart from hardly sleeping due to sweat and workouts being shit I don't notice a bug diffrence.


----------



## Trump

Glad your coping well bud, the 200mg was working trust me. Looking forward to see your weigh in. I hope your going to post before and after pics of your progress. Whats the plan when you come off DNP??




EnhancedNow23 said:


> Day 9# Current Dosage 400MG
> 
> Today I can see the diffrence! It's incredible I can see a lot more definition. I thought I had fake shit for awhile. No stepped on scale but I'm looking leaner 100% in 9 days and I don't count the first like 4 as I don't 200MG done anything for me. I think 400 is my sweet spot infact I still don't have any sides except sweating during workouts/walking/sleeping/ doing anything remotely in the realm of cardio.
> 
> Been very busy today not eaten a huge amount will most likely get less than 1500 cal today. But the progress is looking good. I'm gonna stay on 400MG till I run out of pills. Instead of going down to 200 as that dosent do anything and I want of this as soon as possible not to add another week. But it's been a good journey so far day 9 and still going strong!
> 
> Im not sure if it's just my body but people say 400 feels like hell and stuff. I honestly forget I'm on this most days. Yes I'm hot if I eat carbs but I'm on a low carb diet. Apart from hardly sleeping due to sweat and workouts being shit I don't notice a bug diffrence.


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> Glad your coping well bud, the 200mg was working trust me. Looking forward to see your weigh in. I hope your going to post before and after pics of your progress. Whats the plan when you come off DNP??



Thanks mate I hope I don't have to I was a fat **** before haha. Yeah I'm excited for the weigh in, I'm not too fused how much I weigh it's more the way my body looks, like a year ago I weighed 170 and looked the same as I looked before this cycle and I weighed 26lbs more. So I'm More bothered about the displacement of fat. But I have got before pics.


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Plan is to get a weighted vest, do some cardio in the nights walking/running. Wait till I get a car and go to gym 3/4 days a week. Keep eating healthy not counting calories as I'm not a body builder. I know DNP wasn't needed but hey we are all free to do as we wish, I don't drink or smoke so I won't get empty calories from that. My plan is to eat healthy and keep doing cardio and weighted body exercises.

i see people doing calisthetics and that's incredible it takes so much strength. Maybe I'll start there till I can get to a gym. But I can definitely work out at home effectively


----------



## Trump

Where abouts in the uk you from?



EnhancedNow23 said:


> Plan is to get a weighted vest, do some cardio in the nights walking/running. Wait till I get a car and go to gym 3/4 days a week. Keep eating healthy not counting calories as I'm not a body builder. I know DNP wasn't needed but hey we are all free to do as we wish, I don't drink or smoke so I won't get empty calories from that. My plan is to eat healthy and keep doing cardio and weighted body exercises.
> 
> i see people doing calisthetics and that's incredible it takes so much strength. Maybe I'll start there till I can get to a gym. But I can definitely work out at home effectively


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> Where abouts in the uk you from?



London, living in north England now mate Wbu?


----------



## Trump

Near Blackpool 



EnhancedNow23 said:


> London, living in north England now mate Wbu?


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> Near Blackpool



Yeah im about a hour away. In Cumbria


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Okay I have read and listened to everyone's advice. But I want to take my last pill on the 18th. The event is on the 25th so 7 days to loose the water retention. I'm planning on taking my usual 2 pills (400mg) for the next 5 days do around 30 mins walking each night with a weighted backpack on. And get my workouts in. Then for the last 4 days up it to 600MG

i know my body is slightly resistant people say they feel hell, I've just had a large carb meal prob around 100-130G or carbs in one sitting and feel "slightly" hotter. The reason I'm choosing this is to really see what DNP has to offer. To give future people who want to try it a good log to read, and also because I don't want to be on DNP for like 20 days. That's way too much, I only wanted to be on for around 15-16 any more and I feel like muscle will start to go. 

Any advice is helpful, call me stupid if you like


----------



## Trump

Keep your windows open if you get hot, monitor your temp and keep electrolytes up throughout the day even take a drink with some in to bed. Not going to tell you it’s a bad idea as you minds Made up. I don’t doubt you will be fine it’s just an unnecessary risk for very little difference. But good luck keep us posted and don’t hesitate to ask any questions



EnhancedNow23 said:


> Okay I have read and listened to everyone's advice. But I want to take my last pill on the 18th. The event is on the 25th so 7 days to loose the water retention. I'm planning on taking my usual 2 pills (400mg) for the next 5 days do around 30 mins walking each night with a weighted backpack on. And get my workouts in. Then for the last 4 days up it to 600MG
> 
> i know my body is slightly resistant people say they feel hell, I've just had a large carb meal prob around 100-130G or carbs in one sitting and feel "slightly" hotter. The reason I'm choosing this is to really see what DNP has to offer. To give future people who want to try it a good log to read, and also because I don't want to be on DNP for like 20 days. That's way too much, I only wanted to be on for around 15-16 any more and I feel like muscle will start to go.
> 
> Any advice is helpful, call me stupid if you like


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> Keep your windows open if you get hot, monitor your temp and keep electrolytes up throughout the day even take a drink with some in to bed. Not going to tell you it’s a bad idea as you minds Made up. I don’t doubt you will be fine it’s just an unnecessary risk for very little difference. But good luck keep us posted and don’t hesitate to ask any questions



Thank you mate, most people report feeling hell at day 5/6 it's only 4 days I will be fine, I'll keep you all updated. I've been using the local shop to get my electrolytes, would you suggest the pills or powder? I think I'm going to go with myprotein pills. It's very strange to take a pill after you've been sweating like crazy to get your electrolytes, I also got anti-histamine couple days ago.

i have put some before and after photos on my phone side by side comparing day 1 and day 7 there is a slight diffrence. I will do day 1,7,14, and 5 days after the final pill to give you guys a complete look. I'm not gonna be super lean as I was like 17-18% to start with.


----------



## Trump

Personally I drank my protein electrolytes Mixed with there wild berries amno acid powder. The amino was just for the taste really as the electrolytes powder was plain. I drank it all day and night 



EnhancedNow23 said:


> Thank you mate, most people report feeling hell at day 5/6 it's only 4 days I will be fine, I'll keep you all updated. I've been using the local shop to get my electrolytes, would you suggest the pills or powder? I think I'm going to go with myprotein pills. It's very strange to take a pill after you've been sweating like crazy to get your electrolytes, I also got anti-histamine couple days ago.
> 
> i have put some before and after photos on my phone side by side comparing day 1 and day 7 there is a slight diffrence. I will do day 1,7,14, and 5 days after the final pill to give you guys a complete look. I'm not gonna be super lean as I was like 17-18% to start with.


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> Personally I drank my protein electrolytes Mixed with there wild berries amno acid powder. The amino was just for the taste really as the electrolytes powder was plain. I drank it all day and night



Thank you I see some powder on bulkpowders I'll go for that.


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Still 18 days is a long cycle at mostly 400mg with 5 days at 200 and 4 at 600


----------



## Trump

Sure is you gone passed my longest run already I think. Was 10 days only 2 at 500mg, 



EnhancedNow23 said:


> Still 18 days is a long cycle at mostly 400mg with 5 days at 200 and 4 at 600


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> Sure is you gone passed my longest run already I think. Was 10 days only 2 at 500mg,



Well im only 9 days in im starting to feel the heat of 400 now, comes in hot flashes. We'll see the results soon


----------



## Gibsonator

it's like reading someone elses pms...


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Gibsonator said:


> it's like reading someone elses pms...



Thanks for the input.


----------



## Viduus

EnhancedNow23 said:


> Thanks for the input.



Most threads aren’t back and forth between two users. He was making a playful point. UG requires thick skin and a tight bhole. Carry on...


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Viduus said:


> Most threads aren’t back and forth between two users. He was making a playful point. UG requires thick skin and a tight bhole. Carry on...



&#55357;&#56834; yeah I was just trying to make it detailed this thread could turn a complete noob into one who uses DNP with relative safety


----------



## Jin

Viduus said:


> Most threads aren’t back and forth between two users. He was making a playful point. UG requires thick skin and a tight bhole. Carry on...



You stay at UG long enough your butthole isn’t staying tight. Savvy?


----------



## Trump

Don’t be jealous mate I still got time for you x



Gibsonator said:


> it's like reading someone elses pms...


----------



## Trump

Relative safety would be sticking to 200mg for the whole run like *advised* What your doing ain’t that and it’s more of a worry that someone will read this and think your approach is the way to dive into it.




EnhancedNow23 said:


> �� yeah I was just trying to make it detailed this thread could turn a complete noob into one who uses DNP with relative safety


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Jin said:


> You stay at UG long enough your butthole isn’t staying tight. Savvy?



Trust me it's ****ing tight


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> Relative safety would be sticking to 200mg for the whole run like *advised* What your doing ain’t that and it’s more of a worry that someone will read this and think your approach is the way to dive into it.



Yeah I guess


----------



## Jin

EnhancedNow23 said:


> Trust me it's ****ing tight



I know. That’s why we love new meat here. 

Give it time.


----------



## Trump

Are you still alive?


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> Are you still alive?



Yeah just busy, got two updates coming today and going to hop on scale.


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Day 10+11 Current Dosage# 400MG

Both days seemed to have gone okay. Still seeing slight progress in the mirror, Peoplehave commented on my weight loss. 100% not a magic pill diet and exercise needed.

Starting to hate this drug, hardly sleeping waking up every hour in pools of sweat starts ****ing with your mental state, starting to feel insane. Still drinking a lot of water and getting my proteins, have decided to up my carbs as the workouts are killing me and I don't get heat sides from eating them. Had a few cheat meals prob around 4 over the 11 almost 12 days on this. Still only lost 5lbs on the scale it's not moving at all. Had a day I probably ate around 1000cal and the next morning still on 191lbs. Still nice to see progress. T-shirts are sculpting over my muscles now as opossed to my fat before. Feeling good just the nights are difficult.

next 2 days are going to be 400MG then 600MG for 4 days then the last day (18th) dropping to 200MG. Sweating like crazy at the littlest thing, Today my urine has been bright yellow no matter the amount I drink.


----------



## Viduus

Still going with 600? 400 seems to be your sweat spot lol.


----------



## Trump

And you thought 400mg would be a breeze, can’t even believe your contemplating upping your dose to 600mg you bit case. The yellow piss is prob your internal organs dehydrating cause your not drinking enough electrolytes to replace what your sweating and pissing out. I wouldn’t worry too much about the scale like I said before some people are different. You will prob lose another 5lb a week after you stop.

whats the reason of that last 200mg dose??



EnhancedNow23 said:


> Day 10+11 Current Dosage# 400MG
> 
> Both days seemed to have gone okay. Still seeing slight progress in the mirror, Peoplehave commented on my weight loss. 100% not a magic pill diet and exercise needed.
> 
> Starting to hate this drug, hardly sleeping waking up every hour in pools of sweat starts ****ing with your mental state, starting to feel insane. Still drinking a lot of water and getting my proteins, have decided to up my carbs as the workouts are killing me and I don't get heat sides from eating them. Had a few cheat meals prob around 4 over the 11 almost 12 days on this. Still only lost 5lbs on the scale it's not moving at all. Had a day I probably ate around 1000cal and the next morning still on 191lbs. Still nice to see progress. T-shirts are sculpting over my muscles now as opossed to my fat before. Feeling good just the nights are difficult.
> 
> next 2 days are going to be 400MG then 600MG for 4 days then the last day (18th) dropping to 200MG. Sweating like crazy at the littlest thing, Today my urine has been bright yellow no matter the amount I drink.


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> And you thought 400mg would be a breeze, can’t even believe your contemplating upping your dose to 600mg you bit case. The yellow piss is prob your internal organs dehydrating cause your not drinking enough electrolytes to replace what your sweating and pissing out. I wouldn’t worry too much about the scale like I said before some people are different. You will prob lose another 5lb a week after you stop.
> 
> whats the reason of that last 200mg dose??



Hopped on scale this morning, I'm not worrying about the scale it's just nice to see what's changed in 2 weeks I have gone up 2lbs and yeah I'm still doing it haha. Not sure I think I've mixed my pills up as after 4 days at 600 I only have 1 pill left so thought I might aswell use it, well I have the electrolyte coming so I'll use that instead of drinks and fruits and water. 

No sweat last night at all and slept like a baby so not sure why. I can still see a difference in the mirror I'll do some before and after pictures because maybe I was lower than 16% body fat I'm not too sure I did some calculators online and that's what it's put me at. As well as looking at people with different bf percentages and comparing.

I have decided to do a 2nd run in December after I have given my body time to rest and heal I suppose. I'll document that one in 3 day increments as this is going to be the most detailed log I have written. I know everyone here will be calling me stupid for putting my body at risk but I truly have made up my mind so best thing to do is offer advice if you do wish too. 

Thanks for continuing to follow this log.


----------



## EnhancedNow23

I honestly believe my body is stubborn to any outside drug. Most drugs don't work on me, and this will be a 18 day log and you will see my weight loss and it will most likely be a lot less than anyone else on DNP my diet really is okay, it's not perfect but I exercise regularly and do 30 mins of LISS everynight. And I'm 100% in a deficit


----------



## Jin

EnhancedNow23 said:


> I honestly believe my body is stubborn to any outside drug. Most drugs don't work on me, and this will be a 18 day log and you will see my weight loss and it will most likely be a lot less than anyone else on DNP my diet really is okay, it's not perfect but I exercise regularly and do 30 mins of LISS everynight. And I'm 100% in a deficit



Ok. Maybe you’re right. 

BUT

”this drug isn’t working fast enough, so I’ll take more” is not a prudent course of action with dnp. Hold the course and see how things shake out in the end.


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Jin said:


> Ok. Maybe you’re right.
> 
> BUT
> 
> ”this drug isn’t working fast enough, so I’ll take more” is not a prudent course of action with dnp. Hold the course and see how things shake out in the end.



True so what would your opinion be? 3lb loss in almost 2 weeks is terrible. Would you say stay on 400 then in December just do a 400mg course?


----------



## Viduus

EnhancedNow23 said:


> True so what would your opinion be? 3lb loss in almost 2 weeks is terrible. Would you say stay on 400 then in December just do a 400mg course?



This is my opinion. That way you get the most out of the run and you know your body can handle it. Of you bump it up and bail due to sides you’ll stop short.

Dont forget your loading your body full of a TON of water and sodium. A lot of that will be retained. God only knows what else it’s doing in its current state. Trumps mentioned a few times there’s a high likely hood you’ll shed all that after you stop. (Obviously no guarantees)


----------



## Trump

Personally I would stop now, wait to see if the weight drops in 10 days post dnp. If the weight doesn’t budge and like you say your immune to drugs (this is a poison by the way not a drug), then what is the point of using it. If you don’t lose fat at 400mg DNP your not going to lose it at 600mg so stop poisoning yourself for nothing and get on a real diet and exercise plan


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> Personally I would stop now, wait to see if the weight drops in 10 days post dnp. If the weight doesn’t budge and like you say your immune to drugs (this is a poison by the way not a drug), then what is the point of using it. If you don’t lose fat at 400mg DNP your not going to lose it at 600mg so stop poisoning yourself for nothing and get on a real diet and exercise plan



Wise words friend. Will update in a few days


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Viduus said:


> This is my opinion. That way you get the most out of the run and you know your body can handle it. Of you bump it up and bail due to sides you’ll stop short.
> 
> Dont forget your loading your body full of a TON of water and sodium. A lot of that will be retained. God only knows what else it’s doing in its current state. Trumps mentioned a few times there’s a high likely hood you’ll shed all that after you stop. (Obviously no guarantees)



Well dee afterwards then


----------



## Gibsonator

EnhancedNow23 said:


> True so what would your opinion be? 3lb loss in almost 2 weeks is terrible. Would you say stay on 400 then in December just do a 400mg course?



you say you've had 4 cheat meals over the last 11 days and you are surprised at only losing 3 lbs. If anything this dnp cycle should be a testiment to you that drugs are not the solution and your diet/training is king. Get those 2 dialed in and the drugs will be much more effective.


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Gibsonator said:


> you say you've had 4 cheat meals over the last 11 days and you are surprised at only losing 3 lbs. If anything this dnp cycle should be a testiment to you that drugs are not the solution and your diet/training is king. Get those 2 dialed in and the drugs will be much more effective.



By cheat meals I mean not great carbs like rice or pasta but it was mostly because I didn't have all the food I needed at that exact day and because I hadn't eaten a lot of any carbs that day so I thought well it's only 80 carbs should be fine, that's my Cheat meal. Well I can see a big difference so I'm happy with the results so far just hope most of it's water retention. I do have a issue with keeping a lot of water


----------



## Straight30weight

What is the intended purpose of this madness? Is there some sort of financial benefit in the end? Cover of muscle and fitness?


----------



## HijackedMyself

Trump said:


> get on a real diet and exercise plan



You mean a tren cycle?


----------



## waltr64

EnhancedNow23 said:


> By cheat meals I mean not great carbs like rice or pasta but it was mostly because I didn't have all the food I needed at that exact day and because I hadn't eaten a lot of any carbs that day so I thought well it's only 80 carbs should be fine, that's my Cheat meal. Well I can see a big difference so I'm happy with the results so far just hope most of it's water retention. I do have a issue with keeping a lot of water



I have not tried DNP but heard that the carbs make the sweating worse.  Did you notice this on your high carb days?


----------



## Trump

With diet and exercise plan, pretty sure I ate right and worked hard in the the gym and didn’t just wake up each morning and take tren



HijackedMyself said:


> You mean a tren cycle?


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Straight30weight said:


> What is the intended purpose of this madness? Is there some sort of financial benefit in the end? Cover of muscle and fitness?



Wheres the madness? I'm no where near the fatal dose? I've seen a few friends die from prescription pills. Not saying it's safe but.


----------



## EnhancedNow23

waltr64 said:


> I have not tried DNP but heard that the carbs make the sweating worse.  Did you notice this on your high carb days?



Nope no sweats after carbs at all.


----------



## Trump

I am sure You said earlier in this thread increasing your carbs makes you sweat more??



EnhancedNow23 said:


> Nope no sweats after carbs at all.


----------



## ShiftieGears

two weeks is enough. you need to stop.  it accumulates in the organs and the supposed relative half life for that accumulation is 3 days.


----------



## ShiftieGears

With a dose of 200mg per day you've alredy ingested total over 2g in 11 days... and i think somewhere in there you doubled the dose.  deaths were reported with ingestion of as little as total 5.4g over 45 days.


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> I am sure You said earlier in this thread increasing your carbs makes you sweat more??



Hot, ive never been sweating that i can feel from just carbs.


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Dont worry guys i have stopped. 2 Weeks was enough i will update you all 7 days later. Will keep everything the same just cutting the DNP. Thank you for the support and wisdom. I have learned alot from you guys, I have had alot of family issues and my judjment has been off recently. But its been a good cycle

Hated the night sweats basically hardly slept, The results are fast and clear you can tell after 2 weeks 100% Not as much as i though from this supposed "wonder" chemical but it is very good for fat loss none the less. I will post some pics on the 21st 7 Days later.

Thank you trump for being patient and understanding.


----------



## Jin

Thank you for the log. Glad you got some good out of it.


----------



## Trump

your welcome, I am glad you saw sense and didn’t up the dose again. Your results will start to show now over the next week or so 



EnhancedNow23 said:


> Dont worry guys i have stopped. 2 Weeks was enough i will update you all 7 days later. Will keep everything the same just cutting the DNP. Thank you for the support and wisdom. I have learned alot from you guys, I have had alot of family issues and my judjment has been off recently. But its been a good cycle
> 
> Hated the night sweats basically hardly slept, The results are fast and clear you can tell after 2 weeks 100% Not as much as i though from this supposed "wonder" chemical but it is very good for fat loss none the less. I will post some pics on the 21st 7 Days later.
> 
> Thank you trump for being patient and understanding.


----------



## Viduus

Wish you luck with the results!


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Thanks guys


----------



## Trump

Any updates brother?


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> Any updates brother?



Will update tomorrow mate, Just got a new job so been very busy but the water weight has come off. Im looking alot better than when i first started.


----------



## Trump

Looking foreword to it, if I remember correctly your a chef. That hot kitchen will help the water come out



EnhancedNow23 said:


> Will update tomorrow mate, Just got a new job so been very busy but the water weight has come off. Im looking alot better than when i first started.


----------



## Trump

R.i.p......


----------



## Viduus

EnhancedNow23 said:


> Will update tomorrow mate, Just got a new job so been very busy but the water weight has come off. Im looking alot better than when i first started.



Dont leave me hanging! At least fluff it up and give me a quick tickle first...


----------



## Gibsonator

where are the miraculous dnp transformation pics


----------



## Trump

There are a few options here
1. He upped the dose when advised not too and ****ed himself up.
2. Lost **** all weight and feels stupid posting cause his before and after pics are the same.
3. Wasn’t actually even running it as only place I know or have heard of selling it in the uk stopped a while ago and are not starting up again.
4. He died


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Hi guys haha sorry you wouldn't believe the madness happening here plus im not getting any notifications anymore for some reason so i kinda forgot.

So i lost a total of 10 lbs in 14 days, Can 100% see the difference now it was alot of water weight that made things not look so good. Im not sure if that's 10 lbs of fat or a couple lbs of water weight either way its good weight loss in the time span. So all in all it was a good cycle i believe in December the cycle will be even better. Will start a new thread when time comes. I havent got any after photos and dont really want to take some now as i look very deflated (long nights, hardly any sleep, Not alot of food too busy working) just finished a 13 hour shift now i have work at home to do.

1. Didnt up the dose surprisingly i actually stopped when i said i would, even though i wanted to keep going.
2. I can tell by the pics and in person 100%.
3.I dont get it from the same people as you, You would need a onion to get it from where i get it.
4. Still here


----------



## Trump

10lb in 14 days is pretty decent mate, most of that will be body fat. Well done, nows the hard part keeping it off and staying in shape without excuses



EnhancedNow23 said:


> Hi guys haha sorry you wouldn't believe the madness happening here plus im not getting any notifications anymore for some reason so i kinda forgot.
> 
> So i lost a total of 10 lbs in 14 days, Can 100% see the difference now it was alot of water weight that made things not look so good. Im not sure if that's 10 lbs of fat or a couple lbs of water weight either way its good weight loss in the time span. So all in all it was a good cycle i believe in December the cycle will be even better. Will start a new thread when time comes. I havent got any after photos and dont really want to take some now as i look very deflated (long nights, hardly any sleep, Not alot of food too busy working) just finished a 13 hour shift now i have work at home to do.
> 
> 1. Didnt up the dose surprisingly i actually stopped when i said i would, even though i wanted to keep going.
> 2. I can tell by the pics and in person 100%.
> 3.I dont get it from the same people as you, You would need a onion to get it from where i get it.
> 4. Still here


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> 10lb in 14 days is pretty decent mate, most of that will be body fat. Well done, nows the hard part keeping it off and staying in shape without excuses



Will do bro just got to sort my mental health out first.


----------



## EnhancedNow23

Trump said:


> 10lb in 14 days is pretty decent mate, most of that will be body fat. Well done, nows the hard part keeping it off and staying in shape without excuses



Not sure if my PM sent i cant see it but if it hasn't ill send another one Thrump.


----------



## HijackedMyself

Trump said:


> With diet and exercise plan, pretty sure I ate right and worked hard in the the gym and didn’t just wake up each morning and take tren



What are you  going on about?  You  sure as hell in holy not what you are because of diet, exercise plan, and working hard. You're an open book mate.

I am talking about the OP. Someone who jumps on 10/10 fat loss accessory (I consider stabbing yourself with vacuum tubes to suck out yellow goo 9/10) will go back to losing fat the normal way? 0-1/10? Good joke.
 He may, maybe he wont. I dont know him and dont know if he likes to do steroids and shove needles in him. YMMV


----------



## Straight30weight

EnhancedNow23 said:


> Not sure if my PM sent i cant see it but if it hasn't ill send another one Thrump.


I think Trumps offline for a bit bro. I’m sure he’ll hit you up when he gets back.


----------



## Jin

Straight30weight said:


> I think Trumps offline for a bit bro. I’m sure he’ll hit you up when he gets back.



I don’t expect him to be back online for at least 4 weeks. He may pop in though.....


----------

